# New Panels for MK1



## White_Rabbit_GTI (Apr 27, 2007)

Any website out there sell replacment body panels for MK1's?


----------



## ekinginaussie (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: New Panels for MK1 (White_Rabbit_GTI)*

http://www.rsjparts.com/catalo...2a15d http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Flyingsheep (Apr 24, 2008)

What about mk2 panels?


----------



## Dark Angel (Aug 1, 2001)

*Re: (Flyingsheep)*

I also have a few MK2 panels. What are you looking for?


----------



## Flyingsheep (Apr 24, 2008)

Driver's side fender panel. I'm not looking to replace it now since I'm kind of running tight because of school, but in the future it's something I want to do. Mine has damage to it that would be cheaper to fix if I just replaced it.


----------



## Dark Angel (Aug 1, 2001)

*Re: (Flyingsheep)*

ok that is an available panel, just let me know when you are ready and I will get it to you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Flyingsheep (Apr 24, 2008)

okay cool, thanks. Can I get a quote on them? are they brand new or used?


----------

